# virtualbox



## newbie456 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to FreeBSD and I am reading the FreeBSD handbook; I want to know how copy and paste files from GNU/LINUX host to FreeBSD guest, I followed all the steps from FreeBSD handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-guest-virtualbox.html . My DE is Mate. Please forgive my ignorance and thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Make sure the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions are installed and configured. Then in the guest run `VBoxClientAll` (add it to your ~/.xinitrc), that should be enough to make it work. Also make sure you've enabled the clipboard in the VM settings.


----------

